# Bikinis and BFPs-July Testing Thread!!



## terripeachy

Here is the July testing thread. Give me your date and I'll add you to the list. Just an FYI, this thread will probably not be updated as regularly because I'll be out wearing my bikini-with hopes of a BFP. HA!!HA!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

July 1

July 2

July 3

July 4

July 5
L.Ann.V :witch:

July 6

July 7

July 8
2plus1more :witch:

July 9
Bookwrmgal :bfp:
mamadonna
Shanoa :witch:

July 10

July 11

July 12
kfs1 :witch:

July 13

July 14

July 15

July 16
Momof3Girls :witch:

July 17
Taurus8484 :bfp:
booger76 :witch:

July 18

July 19
canadabear :witch:

July 20

July 21

July 22

July 23
nessaw :bfp:

July 24
Hopethisyear :witch:
Comfycushions

July 25

July 26

July 27
Nikki1979:witch:

July 28


July 29

July 30

July 31
Kismet :witch:
Lee37 :bfp:


:dust: :dust: :dust: ​


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Put me down for the 9th please :flower:

DH's 40th birthday is the 4th so a BFP would be a fantastic belated b-day present for him


----------



## Taurus8484

Can you add me for 17th July.......


----------



## kfs1

I haven't O'd yet but you can put me down for July 12th. It'll be sometime around there. :)


----------



## moni77

Hello - not sure if I will be testing this month or not...waiting for AF now and depending on when it gets here - might have one more natural month or go right into the IVF prep (BCP) for August IVF...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## terripeachy

Everyone has been updated..that's fine Moni. :) I hope it's sooner rather than later!


----------



## booger76

Hi! Put me down for July 17th. I'll actually be in this month as DH will be around during the fun fertile window. :winkwink:


----------



## Nikki1979

Can you put me down for July 26th, Terri? Thank you. 

Good luck to everyone. Hope July is a lucky thread for all of us :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies! Looks like I will be testing on July 24th


----------



## terripeachy

You got it! Yes, I thought the sun is supposed to be helping us get pregnant!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Terri and thanks for starting this thread. If the sun is supposed to help get pregnant I should have at least a dozen kids by now. I'm in the sun every day out here :)


----------



## nessaw

Hi terri and girls. Am still waiting on june's af/bfp! No date as such but hope it's ok to hang out here. Hoping it turns up soon so I can fit in an actual testing date good luck.x


----------



## mamadonna

Pop me down for the 9th please


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-I hear you...I don't even think I'm going to have a July testing date because of IVF, but I'm just waiting for AF so I can start the BCPs. It's a double booooo...hee hee. 

mamadonna-Your date is posted. fxfx


----------



## nessaw

Af showed this morning. Am in for july! Going to start low dose of clomid tom and hope for testing before the end of july. Fingers crossed! X


----------



## terripeachy

Great news, nessaw! Ok...when you have your date, just say the word.

I thought AF was peeking around the corner near me, but I still don't see her. Hopefully tonight!


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you:flower:


----------



## Comfycushions

Please can you put me down for 24th.

Hope the sunshine and bfp correlation theory is on to something!


----------



## Shanoa

Hi Terri and ladies,

Can you put me down for July 9th? It looks like a popular day for us TTC ladies. Finger and toes crossed for all of us.


----------



## 2plus1more

Thanks for monitoring the thread Terri! Could you please put me down for a testing day of July 8th. Last month before I turn 41!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

2plus, Comfycushions and Shanoa-You have been added. Wishing you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Lee37

Please put me down for July 28th Terri..enjoy your vacay!! xx


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Lee! I'll add you babe.
Thanks....I just found out that i will not be having a testing date in July, but I will still root all of you on. Starting now....:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Comfycushions

Sorry to hear that Terri.:hugs:


----------



## L.Ann.V

Please put me down for July 5th. I tested today and it was negative, but I'm only 11 DPO/IUI, so I'm hoping it's just too early yet. I would love to rock a bikini with a baby bump ;) Good Luck!


----------



## terripeachy

OK L.Ann! That would be so cute! fxfx.


----------



## Taurus8484

In shock. Got myself a bfp.


----------



## kfs1

Again, another HUGE congratulations from me Taurus. LOOOVE when someone gets a BFP. :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

YAY!!! So happy for you Taurus!

It's CD27 for me, which is traditionally when I start spotting before AF. Aside from sore bb, right side twinges, and crankiness I've had no symptoms. Fx that the :witch: stays away


----------



## terripeachy

Checking in from Texas!! Congrats Taurus!!! I'll add the symbol in a few. :wohoo:


----------



## Shanoa

Woop woop, congrats Taurus! Excellent news! I bet you are over the moon.

Fingers crossed for some more BFPs very soon.


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations Taurus!!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats taurus.
Got myself a high on cbfm today so hopefully turn peak soon so can choose a testing day. Fx!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Taurus!!!!!!!


----------



## moni77

yay Taurus!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks ladies........Still in shock as I wasnt expected it. The ONLY reason I tested early is because I had a lovin session with hubby and it felt like someone was tearing apart my uterus after the BIG O.......the only other time I felt that was when I was pregnant. Testing and bam......

Still not getting my hopes up. I have a history of early miscarriage so just going one day at a time. Attached a pic for you ladies. Looks much better IRL. Last night at 9dpo and this morning at 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







Test 08_07_2014.JPG
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus, your lines look really good for 9/10dpo. Congrats again :)


----------



## 2plus1more

Congratulations Taurus!!! I love it when someone here gets a BFP. It completely gives me hope. Hope you have a wonderful, healthy pregnancy.

AFM, I started to spot yesterday and full on bleeding today. On to my fifth cycle.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Those lines look great Taurus! This will be your rainbow!

2plus - sorry :hugs:

AFM - I don't know what is going on and it doesn't help I have been forgetting to temp. I got a + OPK on CD7 which is super early. AF was still visiting so we didn't DTD. Pretty sure I'm out already this cycle.


----------



## kfs1

2plus1 - Sorry that the witch got you! :hugs:

Hopethisyear - I'm sorry that you're feeling down about this cycle. Maybe your body just needed a month off or something. Still, I know it stinks. :hugs:

Nothing much here. Crazy temps all over the place. I HATE when my chart is like this. Ugggggggggh.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

2plus - sorry about the witch 

Hope and kfs1- sorry your bodies are not cooperating this month :hugs: I know how annoying that is.

AFM - today is 10dpo. Normally I get spotting starting at CD 26 or 27 but it's CD 28 with no spotting. I've had mild nausea and twinges since Sunday. I'm thinking of picking up a HPT on my way home tonight if there is still nothing by the time I leave work but I'm afraid of jinxing things or being disappointed.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Book - your temps look awesome! I have no self control so would be picking up a test today for sure!

kfs - your temps are still looking good too!

AFM - I'm really hoping the Femara I'm taking made a false + OPK and that I haven't O'd yet.


----------



## terripeachy

2plus1-:hugs: Sorry about that stupid witch.

Hope-STOP IT!! hee hee. They say that Femara/Clomid can give you early positive OPKs so I would just keep BD'ing.

Taurus-Love the line porn!!


----------



## Shanoa

I'm out this month. BFN. AF expected any moment. Boo.


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys got my peak on cbfm today-at last! Should be testing around the 26th. X


----------



## Nikki1979

Nessaw- I got my peak on cbfm today as well :) 
Sorry AF showed up Shanoa


----------



## Hopethisyear

Got a + OPK today too!!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sorry about AF, Shanoa :hugs:

Nikki, Hope, Nessaw - lots of lots of luck!

AFM - Went for my betas today - lab confirmed pregnancy with HCG of 88. going back Monday to check again.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey girls!!
Bookwrmgal-Amazing!!! I am so happy for you and I'm glad I checked in. We're stopped for the night in Little Rock, so I figured I needed to update the thread I started. Woohooo!!!! So happy.

Shanoa-Sorry for AF :hugs:

nessaw/Hope/nikki-Three cheers for a peak! Yeah!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Hang in there, sweetie. <3


----------



## Hopethisyear

Book - Congratulations!!! That is great news!

AFM - 2 days + OPKs. Went to the Dr. today and they did an ultrasound and measure one side with a 16mm and 10mm follie and the other with two 10mm. She said she couldn't tell if I ovulated or not yet so to just keep BDing every other day for the next 3 days. I don't know anything about follie size, but she said the one was mature.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats bookwrm.x


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies :wave: mind if I join you??

Book: been stalking a bit and congrats on your bfp :yipee:

Bit of back ground: I just turned 37 last month, dh is 54. We have our wonderful son 2 years old. Just started TTC #2 for last 2 cycles. Been temping this cycle.. But finding it hard with ds still waking up sometime between 4-5:30 am.. Then going back to sleep. But I find myself temping around 6-7am..which I don't think is giving me the best results. :shrug: DH hates me charting but is starting to get it as he thought bfp would happen easiltly.. Like with ds. I had to remind him that we were able to DTD like bunnies then :haha: I think our biggest problem at this point is actually getting to DTD! :dohh:
Anyways.. That's us right now.. :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Do you have a testing date, canadabear? Let me know...


----------



## canadabear

terripeachy said:


> Do you have a testing date, canadabear? Let me know...

Would love to test sat 19th but am pretty sure that will be way too early! But as its dh birthday I might go for the most expensive frer I can get.. :haha:.. Just fixed up my ff chart as now I actually understand what ewcm is :blush: and what it feels like to have HSO cervix.. Ah the things we learn about our own bodies.


----------



## moni77

AF finally arrived so no testing date this month for me. Onto IVF...


----------



## terripeachy

moni-you know I'm right there with you, but I promised to do this thread anyway. HA!!HA!! :shrug:

candabear-I'll just add you for the 19th and then you can update as you go along.


----------



## kfs1

Officially out Terri.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Noooo...I hate to read that this morning. :hugs: :friends: Treat yourself today to a great movie and buttery popcorn. Yum..hee hee. I'll update the front page. So upsetting.


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry to hear kfs1. :hugs:

Book, it seems to me that your levels are within the "normal" range. They doubled within the 48-72 hour range. Don't give up hope!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Kfs & Moni! Good luck with IVF next month Moni!

Anyone want to try and guess what my DPO is? FF didn't give me crosshairs.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-I would say 4DPO, but don't stress out about it. That high temperature yesterday probably through Ffoe for a loop. Did you do IUI this cycle?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Put me down for tomorrow please. I think I'm going to try testing with fmu if AF is still a no show by then.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - Thanks! That's what I was thinking too. No IUI, just timed intercourse. We are saving $$ for IVF


----------



## terripeachy

Oh ok Hope. I just couldn't remember. Try discarding that high temperature and see what happens just for fun. I hate messing with my chart, but sometimes our temperatures are flukes and throw off the programming.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

:witch: for me. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh..Momof3...are you serious? She just came in out of nowhere? Did you end up testing prior to her arrival?

So sorry.


----------



## booger76

Congrats to Bookwrmgal and Taurus!!! That is awesome news!

I am out - AF showed this morning right on time. Onto the next cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

So sorry to hear that booger. It's just bad news all around here today. :( :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Momof3 - so sorry again. :(

Booger - sorry to you as well.:(


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

So sorry momof3girls and booger :hugs:. Hope you have better luck next cycle.


----------



## canadabear

So sorry to hear the :witch: got you both this cycle :hugs: and sending extra :dust: :dust: your way !! :flower:

AFM: more slight nausea today and ff finally gave me crosshairs :yipee: but I was thinking I might have a short LP stage.. same symptoms as last cycle and AF was different then too :shrug: Does anyone have any experience using Vitex? Was thinking of starting if AF gets me this time too :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Girls...I have another vacation starting tomorrow. I will be back on the 23rd to update the page. Service will be spotty in the back woods of TN, so I will do it upon my return. Sending tons of :dust: your way. :dust: :dust: Take care.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hope you are having a good vacation Terri!!

CanadaBear - Your chart is looking good so far :dust:


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Just got a bfp @ 12dpo. Was feeling a few symptoms so caved and bought a frer just to get the negative over and done with. Came through instantly! V v scared.x


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Nessaw :happydance:. Hoping this is a sticky baby and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## terripeachy

Fantastic news, nessaw!!!! I am eager to update the thread with a BFP. Don't be scared. Enjoy it!! :flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

CONGRATULATIONS Nessaw!!!!!


----------



## moni77

Yay Ness!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats great news nessaw...........want to see pic, we love "line porn" as Peachy calls it.


----------



## Nikki1979

I got AF today. On to the next cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, don't blame me for coining the term line porn. I just take it when I can get it! Ha ha. But yes, it is appreciated!

Sorry Nikki. :hugs: That witch sure is evil.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry Nikki xx hate that witch


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## nessaw

Sorry nikki.
If I can work out how to put a pic on I will! X


----------



## Taurus8484

The paperclip in Advanced will let you add a picture.


----------



## terripeachy

It's never too late, Kismet! :dust:
I'll add you to the front page, and best of luck!!


----------



## kfs1

I'm sorry Nikki. :(


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## purplelou

Im a late arriver too, please can I join you ladies?
I think Ill be testing around 31st July too :)

good luck and congrats to those BFPs :D


----------



## canadabear

Congrats Nessaw! :happydance: :dust:

AFM: testing Saturday! Excited and stressed. :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi purplelou!
Better late than never. I'll add you to the front page, and now Kismet has a buddy. I'm actually happy that you two joined because I was getting sad that the testing thread was coming near to a close. Now we have people to cross our fingers for, and we can end the month off with a :bfp: HA!!HA!!

canadabear-Did I have the wrong date down for you? Am I going crazy? fxfx :dust:


----------



## canadabear

Terripeachy: nope you had the right day but got bfn and was only 5dpo as had later O than expected. :haha: but getting really nervous as still having cramping etc.. :shrug:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ooh yay...more charts to follow :)

11dpo and tested early today and big fat - Super cramps tonight so pretty sure AF is coming


----------



## purplelou

thank you for the welcome :hugs:
nice to 'meet' you all :hi:

I think Ive added my chart, but its a bit all over the place. its so hot here Im sure im over heated and moving around a lot in the mornings trying to find the cool bit of the pillow :haha:
Im relying more on the OPKs (Im using CB digis) to give me a hint at the moment. Ive just gotten a peak this morning so fingers crossed.

I love a bit of chart stalking too :D


----------



## nessaw

Hope this works-line porn!


----------



## nessaw

So not the right way up but 12dpo on left and 14 dpo on right.


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-There is no question about those lines. Woohoo!! This is so exciting! I'm so happy.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay nessaw.......love the line porn. Congratulations hun. Reading your signature, I really hope this is your thb. Will have everything crossed for you. Looking forward to watching your journey xx


----------



## kfs1

Woohoo Nessaw. Loving the lines. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Just came to see that Line Porn!!!!! WOW Neesaw :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Woohoo! So excited for the BFPs in here! I tested so early in July, I never made it to the testing thread but looks like some great stuff happening here! Fantastic lines, neesaw!


----------



## terripeachy

Don't worry about that Fezzle. I'm not even testing in July and I'm running the thread! :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## terripeachy

Kismet-I can't help you...maybe it's just some sort of random something or other...just take note I guess, and keep monitoring your CM? Sorry. Hope it's not the end of this cycle. It's way too early for it to be over already! PMA.


----------



## Taurus8484

Kismet - could be implant bleeding. .....all your signs sound good xx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Fezzle

Kismet- good luck with the spotting! I had spotting in the middle of my last LP and have no idea why so I'm no help!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Started spotting today right on schedule...I'm out for this month


----------



## nessaw

Sorry hope.x


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry, Hope! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Hope!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm not counting you out just yet, Hope. You had a huge jump today, so until you get AF, I'm not writing down that the witch is here for you. I know you know your body, but a jump up in temp is WAAAYYy different than the drop of doom. Write back tomorrow, but I will give you a hug today. :hugs:


----------



## canadabear

:bfn: for me ladies and AF started two hours after using my last frer :dohh: on to august now.. But will continue to stalk you all for awhile. :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry canadabear! :hugs: definitely join again in August!


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry the witch got you canadabear :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Sorry canada.x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Canadabear...see you next month!


----------



## purplelou

hope and canadabear - so sorry ladies xx

kismet - oohh that sounds good (the spotting) fingers crossed chick xx

ness - love those lines! :yipee:

chart all over the place here. was a bit cooler this morning, and my temps have dropped, Im sure its completely heat related, but it messes with my numbers lol!
oh well we covered all the important days with the BDing so fingers crossed x

good luck ladies x


----------



## purplelou

ohh meant to add, I think itll be too early to test now, probably need to wait till beginning August, but Ill hang around and cheer you lovely ladies on x


----------



## kfs1

Sorry hope and Canadabear.


----------



## Wish4another1

Hello lovely ladies - I went ahead and created the August testing thread... so pop on over!!! Congrats to all our July BFP's and lets hope we get just as many in August!!! YAY!!!!
and :dust: to those remaining July testers!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## purplelou

Kismet said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> hope and canadabear - so sorry ladies xx
> 
> kismet - oohh that sounds good (the spotting) fingers crossed chick xx
> 
> ness - love those lines! :yipee:
> 
> chart all over the place here. was a bit cooler this morning, and my temps have dropped, Im sure its completely heat related, but it messes with my numbers lol!
> oh well we covered all the important days with the BDing so fingers crossed x
> 
> good luck ladies x
> 
> I'm having the same problem with my temps! This morning it was only 16C outside and I'm pretty sure my temp was affected by that. It's also a bit all over the place due to poor sleep. In fact, the mornings after I get better sleep, including this morning, are lower. :shrug:
> 
> Good luck! :dust:
> 
> PS - No further spotting here. So maybe, just maybe...?Click to expand...


And you chick - good luck xx


----------



## terripeachy

Ok Hope...I see you started a new chart, so I'll put you down for the witch. UGH!!!! I am so mad at her right now. Huge :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

purplelou-Do you want me to remove your name from the 31st, or are you still testing on that date? Whatever you want, my dear.

Kismet-Bring us home!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## terripeachy

Ha ha. No pressure. I've been ttc since August and I think there has only been one month where someone got a BFP on the last day, so no pressure at all. I'm just rooting for you!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Nikki1979

Kismet - Fx'ed that it was implantation bleeding and praying that you get a BFP in the next few days.


----------



## purplelou

terri _ i think you better remove me, itll be way too early and its just tempting me to test if Im there :haha:

Kismet - I have everything crossed for you lovely!! [-o&lt; :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Ok purplelou...we'll leave Kismet alone on the ledge by herself. HA!!HA!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Lee37

Congrats to the ladies with BFPs!! :flower: Big :hugs: to all the ladies who the witch got.. she can't get us every month so keep the faith! CD31 for me today and despite the lack of my normal spotting this month I'm sure AF is on the way. I decided to wait on temping/charting until September, so for the moment were just going with the flow. See you all in the August thread. Wishing lots of :dust: to all and tks to Terri for maintaining this months thread.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Lee-welcome back! Yeah, don't give up yet. You can Kismet can bring us home! hee hee. 

Kismet-you're no longer on the ledge by yourself. And I always figure as long as my temps are above my coverline, I still have a chance, so you still have a chance.

You're welcome, Lee. I like doing the testing thread. It keeps me busy.


----------



## purplelou

yes thank you Terri :hugs:

Kismet - I think your chart looks good, chucking some :dust: at you xx

lee :hi: fingers crossed for you chick x


----------



## Lee37

Hmmm...I'm still here :laugh2: CD32 today, my cycles are usually 30 days but have had one before that was 33 days long. It's definitely unusual that I haven't had my week of spotting this month, only had a dot of pink on my underwear two days in a row - roughly 11dpo & 12dpo. I also have been having cramps to the left side (ovary area) for the last 4 days off and on. These feel like period cramps so not sure what to think. Every month is different so will see what happens, if nothing by tomorrow I will test. When are you testing Kismet? Wishing you and anyone else still hanging in there lots of :dust:


----------



## Lee37

I forgot to mention..no acne break outs this month..i tend to get regular and cystic acne prior to AF..thats kind of nice change either way! lol


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## terripeachy

Ok ladies...I'm super excited for both of you...tomorrow morning may be the moment of truth!! :dust: :dust: 

Lee, what DPO are you now?


----------



## Lee37

Tks Kismet and Terri. I am around 16 or 17dpo, cd32. I've dont think Ive ever had cramps this strong without spotting, I keep feeling damp and am sure she has arrived but nothing. Cramps are more to the left ovary area, almost a sharp burning feeling. What were your cramps like when you got your BFP Kismet? I wasn't even considering testing this month, but if AF doesn't happen before tomorrow morning Im in. :thumbup: Hope that dreaded spotting stays away for us both.. Terri is it just Kismet and I left this month...how are you doing? :hugs: to you both, sure is nice to have friends to chat with that understand :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

My coworker told me that when she found out she was pregnant, she thought for sure that AF was here. And one day she decided to just buy a test and it was a glaring positive. I'm really feeling hopeful for you because they say that by 18DPO if you haven't gotten AF, you're like 99% prego, so I have a strong feeling this is your month!

Yes, the two of you are the stragglers-JUST KIDDING! The two of you are the last to test this month. I'm doing fine. This was my month off because I started the IVF process and had to take BCPs for the first 3 weeks in July, so I'm just chillin' and waiting for updates. HA!!HA!! I'll be testing in the August thread.


----------



## Lee37

terripeachy said:


> My coworker told me that when she found out she was pregnant, she thought for sure that AF was here. And one day she decided to just buy a test and it was a glaring positive. I'm really feeling hopeful for you because they say that by 18DPO if you haven't gotten AF, you're like 99% prego, so I have a strong feeling this is your month!
> 
> Yes, the two of you are the stragglers-JUST KIDDING! The two of you are the last to test this month. I'm doing fine. This was my month off because I started the IVF process and had to take BCPs for the first 3 weeks in July, so I'm just chillin' and waiting for updates. HA!!HA!! I'll be testing in the August thread.

Wow! I hadn't heard that Terri but makes a lot of sense! Hoping not to see AF arrive tonight or tomorrow...Im crossing my fingers for you too Kismet! Terri -hope you have been enjoying your break and wishing you lots of luck with IVF! :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Lee - your symptoms are promising..test, test, test!! With my second pregnancy, I had dots on the toilet paper 2 days in a row. I tested positive 3 days later. Good luck to you :dust:

Good luck with testing tomorrow Kismet :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## purplelou

Kismet and Terri - Ohhh ladies - I have everything crossed for you!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kfs1

Waiting, waiting, waiting to hear! Fx! :)


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## terripeachy

Kismet-If it's a sucky test it doesn't count as a real BFN!! That's rule #1 of POAS. hee hee. I am just teasing because I don't test a lot, but get something better for tomorrow morning. You still have a chance!

Lee-WAKE UP!!! hee hee.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Fezzle

You need a new test! Several I think!


----------



## canadabear

I agree! Test again with a better brand :dust:


----------



## nessaw

I agree with everyone above. Def retest with something better. Can you get a frer? Or similar? Fx hun.x


----------



## Wish4another1

:test::test::test::test::test:

again!!!!


----------



## Lee37

Well, guess what...? I tested this morning and :bfp: Im still in shock, haven't told anyone other than the hubby. You were so right Terri and Kismet, I had no idea, guess its true that it happens when you least expect it!! Will post a pic later xx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Lee37

I just noticed your post Kismet..retest for sure!! :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Wish4another1

LEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I am so happy for you!!!

Kismet - I AM BELIEVING YOU GOT A BFP too!!!!!!!!!!!! 
can't wait to see your next test!!!


----------



## Lee37

Too funny Kismet..i wondered why I didn't see your posts! I think you've got a BFP too, maybe just early.. Tks Wish! :)


----------



## Lee37

Kismet I just looked at your test and I definitely think that's a BFP!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- July is ending well! Congrats, Lee!


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Lee! :happydance:

Almost Congratulations Kismet! :happydance:

Wish - I loved all of your :test: symbols. You're too cute twinnie.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats Lee.x
Fx kismet.x


----------



## terripeachy

So this is what I plan to do...move Lee's name to the 31st since this really is her testing date and then stamp a huge :bfp: next to it. WOOHOO!! So exciting, and I totally knew you were knocked up. HA!!HA!!

Kismet-am I supposed to see two lines or just one? I see the control and I see the one faint one to the left, so I'm super psyched if you get a BFP today too. Yeah, this is such a great day. I'm even going to stay one minute late at work to get this done. hee hee.


----------



## Lee37

Tks ladies! :cloud9: over here, also nervous and emotional too! You ladies knew before I did, after reading your post Terri, it kind of hit me that I better test! :haha: How about you Kismet.. have you tested again? I really think that since we've been both been testing and even posting at the same time today, we must both be getting a BFP! FX and :dust: to you!


----------



## Lee37

Here is some "line porn" as Terri calls it! Love that! HA! HA! :haha: The line has gotten darker since testing but was sure there right from the beginning!


----------



## Fezzle

Wow- great line!


----------



## booger76

Congrats, Lee!!! And Kismet, I hope your next test is positive too - Good luck! Way to end the month for us ladies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Lee!! That's a great line. Happy and healthy nine months! Keep us updated on things. :flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

,


----------



## Nikki1979

Great Lines Lee...Congrats :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Taurus8484

Woo hoo congrats Lee.

Kismet - you better post another test soon......im impatient lol


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Congrats Lee! and FX Kismet!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## terripeachy

Kismet-You're not out yet...I'm still HOH (holding out hope). :hugs: for the BFN. They suck.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Wish4another1

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Kismet - still HOH for you too!!! I hope your BFP surprises you!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## purplelou

Lee! Wohoo! Congratulations!! Beautiful line!!


Kismet I'm hoping hoping hoping for you lovely xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Lee37

Kismet said:


> I started spotting earlier. This cycle is done, I think. :nope:[/QU
> FX and toes crossed for you Kismet. Hoping for the best and sending :hugs: your way!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## terripeachy

Well ladies, this brings us to a close.
Four :bfp: which is fantastic!

H&H 9 months to nessaw, Bookwrmgal, Taurus8484, and Lee37!!! Keep us updated ladies. We'll miss you on the testing threads. :flower:


----------

